# Hi, from a rider to a writer



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum! I'm so sorry to hear that you can't ride anymore! What type of horse stories do you write about?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF Jessica~!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## jessicaburkhart (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! 

Right now, I'm writing a fictional horse series for kids from 8-12. I've read a lot of horse books that have incorrect horse facts, so I wanted to offer something fictional but factually correct to horse-crazy kids. Or introduce horses to non-horse fans.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Weclome ma'am aand i am sorry to hear about your surgey. That is great idea about those book.


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Jessica! Sounds like you are doing something wonderful!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the HF!!! Maybe you can share some of your stories in the Stories and Poems section! BTW, is Canterwood Crest one of the books that you wrote?


----------

